# Chọn đàn organ nào cho phù hợp với độ tuổi học sinh ?



## MoonLight (21/8/18)

*Trong vô số các loại nhạc cụ trên thị trường thì đàn organ vẫn là nhạc cụ đa năng được các bậc phụ huynh ưa chuộng nhất tuy nhiên việc học đàn organ vào độ tuổi nào còn phụ thuộc vào sở thích của bé nữa. Vậy chọn đàn organ nào cho phù hợp với độ tuổi học sinh ? Cùng chúng tôi khám phá ngay:*

Cho bé nghe nhạc từ trong bụng mẹ để bé thông minh và phát triển tốt đã là một thói quen khó bỏ của các bà mẹ bỉm sữa hiện đại. Khi chào đời, ba mẹ thấy con rất có năng khiếu với âm nhạc nên đều mong muốn cho con học chơi một loại nhạc cụ gì đó vừa để trí não bé phát triển tốt lại rèn được tính cách kiên trì, nhẫn nại cho trẻ nhỏ. Chơi nhạc không chỉ là một hình thức giải trí lành mạnh mà còn giúp bé tránh xa được những tệ nạn xã hội và giúp trẻ cảm nhận cuộc sống tốt hơn. Tuy nhiên việc chọn được một loại nhạc cụ phù hợp với độ tuổi và trình độ nhận thức của trẻ lại không hề đơn giản.

Trong vô số các loại nhạc cụ trên thị trường thì đàn organ vẫn là một trong những loại nhạc cụ đa năng được các bậc phụ huynh ưa chuộng nhất và lựa chọn cho con sử dụng bởi vì đây là một loại nhạc cụ dễ chơi, rất phù hợp với trẻ em và những người mới bắt đầu chơi nhạc từ luyện ngón tới chuyên nghiệp.

_

_
_Trong vô số các loại nhạc cụ trên thị trường thì đàn organ vẫn là một trong những loại nhạc cụ đa năng được các bậc phụ huynh ưa chuộng nhất_​
Các điệu nhạc cài đặt trong đàn organ cũng rất đơn giản với một vài giai điệu của dòng pop, ballad, disco, một số điệu la tinh như rumba, borelo, chachacha,… làm nhạc nền. Đặc biệt đàn organ cũng được cài đặt nhiều bản nhạc đệm mẫu phù hợp với bài học của người học đàn.

*Bé mấy tuổi thì học được đàn organ ?*
Thông thường bé có thể học chơi đàn organ từ rất sớm khoảng 4 – 6 tuổi, những bé khác bắt đầu sau là khoảng 6 – 7 tuổi. Những bé có năng khiếu và cảm thụ tốt còn có thể bắt đầu học từ 3 – 3.5 tuổi. Tuy nhiên việc học đàn organ vào độ tuổi nào còn phụ thuộc vào sở thích của bé nữa. Nếu bé không muốn học thì ba mẹ đừng nên ép buộc làm gì hãy tìm hiểu thêm xem bé có sở thích nào khác không để bé được phát triển toàn diện một cách tự nhiên nhất.

_

_
_Thông thường bé có thể học chơi đàn organ từ rất sớm khoảng 4 – 6 tuổi, những bé khác bắt đầu sau là khoảng 6 – 7 tuổi_
​*Có nên chọn đàn organ cho bé mới học nhạc có nhiều chức năng ?*

_

_
_Có nên chọn đàn organ cho bé mới học nhạc có nhiều chức năng ?_​
Nhiều bậc phụ huynh khi lựa chọn đàn organ cho con thường chỉ tập trung vào việc chọn đàn organ cho bé có nhiều chức năng để tiết kiệm – chỉ cần mua một lần và dùng được trong nhiều năm. Tuy nhiên đây sẽ có thể là một lựa chọn rất lãng phí tiền của bởi ba mẹ cần hiểu ở mỗi giai đoạn phát triển của trẻ cũng như độ tuổi khác nhau thì độ khó của các loại đàn organ cũng khác nhau. Nếu ba mẹ chỉ chăm chăm vào việc lựa chọn cho con một chiếc đàn có quá nhiều chức năng ngay từ đầu thì bé sẽ mất rất nhiều thời gian để làm quen với đàn và sử dụng được nó. Nhiều khi vì quá khó so với độ tuổi các bé sẽ nhanh nản và không còn hứng thú với việc chơi đàn nữa.

*Chọn đàn organ nào cho phù hợp với độ tuổi Mầm non ?*
Ở thị trường Việt Nam hiện nay 2 thương hiệu Casio và Yamaha là 2 lựa chọn hàng đầu của các bậc phụ huynh và ngành giáo dục, ngoài ra bạn cũng có thể tham khảo thêm cho bé những thương hiệu nổi bật khác trên thị trường như: Roland, Korg,… Độ tuổi mầm non, các bé khá là thích với những cây đàn phím sáng, đồng thời học theo phím sáng các bài hát dành cho giáo dục mầm non mà các bộ sở đã thông qua thì các bậc phụ huynh hoàn toàn yên tâm được về chất lượng. Do vậy phụ huynh có thể chọn cho con các loại đàn organ phím sáng như: Yamaha PSR-F51, Yamaha P45, Yamaha P125, Casio LK-247, Casio CT-X700….

_

_
_Đàn organ Casio CT-X700_​
Còn với nhu cầu cao giúp trẻ phát triển lên cao hơn ví dụ như sau này chuyển sang chơi piano hay organ chuyên nghiệp thì phụ huynh có thể chọn cho con các loại đàn như Organ Yamaha PSR dòng E (ví dụ: Yamaha PSR E263) hoặc Casio dòng CTK (ví dụ: CTK 1500, CTK 4400, CTK 2500, CTK 2550,…) là hợp lý.

*Chọn đàn organ nào cho phù hợp với độ tuổi Tiểu học ?*
Nếu các bé bắt đầu chơi đàn organ ở độ tuổi tiểu học thì các bậc phụ huynh có thể tham khảo lựa chọn cho con một số các model đàn organ như sau để giúp bé phát triển toàn diện năng khiếu của mình:

Đàn Organ Casio CTK-3500
Đàn Organ Casio LK-265
Đàn Organ Casio CTK-2550
Đàn Organ Casio CTK -2500
Đàn Organ Yamaha PSR E-263
Đàn Organ Yamaha PSR E-363
Đàn Organ Yamaha PSR E-463
…

_

_
_Chọn đàn organ nào cho phù hợp với độ tuổi Tiểu học ?_​
Trong những gợi ý trên thì 2 model Yamaha PSR E-263 và Yamaha PSR E-363 là nổi bật nhất. Đàn Organ Yamaha PSR E-263 với nhiều những tính năng ổn định, cho phép bé thưởng thức và luyện tập nhiều thể loại âm nhạc khác nhau. Từ dân ca đến các dòng nhạc hiện đại như R&B, Blue, acoustic, pop, balad,…Kho nhạc của đàn cũng vô cùng phong phú và đa dạng. Bé có thể luyện tập từ những bài đơn giản nhất dành cho trẻ nhỏ thông thường, hoặc cũng có thể thưởng thức những tác phẩm bất hủ nổi tiếng trên thế giới.

Còn đàn Organ Yamaha PSR E-363 sẽ người dẫn đường lí tưởng dành cho bé trong quá trình học nhạc. Được trang bị bàn phím có chức năng Touch-response, sản phẩm này giúp tạo ra những âm thanh chân thực nhất, khiến trẻ có cảm nhận tốt trong cách dùng lực trên phím đàn.

*Chọn đàn organ nào cho phù hợp với độ tuổi Trung học cơ sở ?*
Ở độ tuổi Trung học cơ sở các bé đã luyện ngón thành thục, nắm được nhạc lý, quen thuộc hơn với các phím đàn thì chiếc đàn organ lại cần đòi hỏi thêm các tiêu chí khác trong việc phối âm, tạo âm thanh mới hoặc tăng giảm cung bậc để nâng cao trình độ. Vì vậy các loại đàn Organ được cài đặt trên dưới khoảng 100 điệu nhạc nền và trên dưới khoảng 150 tiếng âm khác nhau sẽ phù hợp cho độ tuổi này.

_

_
_Chọn đàn organ nào cho phù hợp với độ tuổi Trung học cơ sở ?_​
Nếu chưa biết lựa model nào thì các bậc phụ huynh có thể tham khảo một số model như:

Casio CTK-4400
Casio CTK-6250
Casio WK-6600
Casio CTK 3500
Yamaha PSR E463
Casio CTK -2500
Yamaha PSR E-263
Yamaha PSR E-363
Casio CT-X3000
…
Bạn cũng có thể tận dụng lại những cây đàn organ từ bậc Trung học cơ sở để luyện tiếp cho bậc Trung học phổ thông như đàn organ Casio CTK -2500, đàn organ Yamaha PSR E-263, đàn organ Yamaha PSR E-363,…

*Chọn đàn organ nào cho phù hợp với độ tuổi Trung học phổ thông ?*
Ở độ tuổi này phụ huynh có thể lựa chọn các model đàn organ sau để giúp con có sự thăng hoa trong âm nhạc với những tính năng nâng cao và được thiết kế với kiểu dáng hiện đại chuyên nghiệp phù hợp với học sinh trung học phổ thông như:

*Đàn Organ Casio WK 6600*: Đây là một trong những dòng Highgrade Keyboard của Casio. Casio WK 6600 không chỉ có bàn phím cao cấp với các tính năng đầy đủ như có thể biểu diễn trực tiếp, đến các buổi soạn nhạc và các lớp học nhạc mà còn có chất lượng âm cao, nhiều sự lựa chọn âm, cùng nhịp điệu phù hợp với các thể loại âm nhạc ở khắp nơi trên thế giới. Ngoài ra, Casio WK 6600 còn có các tính năng và chức năng mạnh mẽ, để giúp cho chiếc bàn phím này có thể đáp ứng gần như mọi nhu cầu âm nhạc của người dùng.
*Đàn organ Yamaha PSR-E463*: Đây là cây đàn không chỉ phù hợp với người mới chơi mà còn phù hợp với cả người chơi đàn chuyên nghiệp và các bạn học sinh trung học phổ thông. Yamaha PSR-E463 có khả năng kết nối tuyệt vời, loa với công suất được mở rộng, có thiết kế gồm 61 phím cỡ chuẩn tích hợp các tính năng chuyên nghiệp như Live Control Knobs và DJ patter. Đồng thời, có cổng cắm USB đa dạng với công suất loa được cải tiến. Có 758 tiếng chất lượng cao bao gồm Sweet! Voice, Cool! và Voice với 48 âm polyphony, cùng với loa âm trầm công suất 6W + 6W. Ngoài ra, còn có tính năng Pattern với 25 pattern, giúp cho người chơi tạo groove riêng của mình.
*Đàn Organ Casio CT-X3000*: Đây là cây đàn được Casio giới thiệu vào đầu năm 2018. Casio CT-X3000 được trang bị nguồn âm thanh AiX mới, đây là công nghệ âm thanh phát triển từ đàn Piano điện. Âm thanh chất lượng cao, đáp ứng tiêu chuẩn khắt khe nhất của hãng với âm bass mạnh mẽ. Không chỉ vậy, mỗi giai điệu đều được tái tạo chân thực nhất với âm thanh gốc nhờ thiết bị xử lý âm thanh tiên tiến và Bộ xử lý tín hiệu hiệu suất cao (DSP). 61 phím, 800 tiếng và 235 nhịp điệu, 64-note polyphony, 260 styles đi kèm cung cấp khả năng âm thanh vô tận. Hệ thống 2 loa 6w tương tự như trên E453.
…
Tất nhiên các model càng mới sẽ càng được tối ưu hơn về chất lượng âm thanh cũng như thiết kế kiểu dáng đẹp nên Casio CT-X3000 được người tiêu dùng đánh giá rất cao.

_

_
_Đàn organ Casio CT-X3000_​
_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------



## dailynhaccu (8/3/19)

Bài viết rất hay mình cũng đã và đang cung cấp nhạc cụ bạn có thể tham khảo Đại Lý Nhạc Cụ


----------



## Thư Trần (12/8/20)

Lớp học múa Ballet tại Kids Art & Music Saigon, là cơ hội tuyệt vời để các bé kết bạn với nhau, từ đó cùng nhau học tập, cùng nhau tiến bộ. Và như vậy các bé sẽ có thật nhiều những trải nghiệm thú vị, làm tăng sự hứng thú của các bé trong lớp học. 
Mách nhỏ cách chọn trang phục múa ballet cho bé - Kids Art&Music Saigon


----------

